# molasses



## treegje (Dec 2, 2009)

I see regular molasses in recipes,but I can not find any at all

can I replace it with something else?

Thanks


----------



## chuckwagonbbqco (Dec 2, 2009)

treacle I think is the european equivalent

blackstrap molasses

sorghum syrup

some folks mix corn syrup and brown sugar

I saw a syrup in the Dutch Antilles that had a Dutch name---but I can not remember the name


----------



## placebo (Dec 2, 2009)

From wikipedia:

Substitutes
Cane molasses is a common ingredient in baking, often used in baked goods such as gingerbread cookies. There are a number of substitutions that can be made for molasses. For a cup of molasses, one of the following may be used (with varying degrees of success): 1 cup of honey; ¾ cup of firmly packed brown sugar; 1 cup of dark corn syrup; 1 cup of granulated sugar with ¼ cup of water; or 1 cup of pure maple syrup.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Molasses


----------



## larry maddock (Dec 2, 2009)

i have used --with sucess--dark corn sryup


----------



## uncletykie (Dec 2, 2009)

I order a case(4 1gallon jugs) of black strap molasses every week, if you want I can get you a gallon or a case if you pay shipping...Paypal works for me


----------



## hog warden (Dec 2, 2009)

How does one wedge themselves into a position where they get the privilege of going through 4 gallons of molasses a week? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Reminds me of Lambert's Cafe, where they chuck those softball sized rolls at you and then put a big puddle of molasses on your plate so you got something to sop up with the rolls. Part of the reason the line waiting to get into the place backs up to the parking lot.


----------



## uncletykie (Dec 2, 2009)

One Owns a restaurant where one makes ones own BBQ Sauce (5 flavors) and One also uses it in ones Baked Bean recipe


----------



## treegje (Dec 3, 2009)

Thank you all


----------



## larry maddock (Dec 3, 2009)

after reading all posts to this thread---
i will try 3/4 corn syrup and 1/4 brown sugar---
when i run out of brer rabbit


----------



## pitrow (Dec 3, 2009)

Stroop in Holland is very very close to some of the milder molasses that we have here in the states. 

I'm fairly certain that if you substitute that 1:1 for molasses you won't notice the difference.

Good luck treegje.


----------



## rodc (Dec 4, 2009)

treegje, molasses is imported by a lot of companies for use in animal feed in europe, it might be worth looking out large animal feed suppliers. You might even be able to get a barrel of it and make an Ugly Drum Smoker from it! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Also if you google molasses there are a few mail order food companies who supply it in the UK - with the euro so strong against the pound that might be an affordable way of getting some.


----------



## treegje (Dec 4, 2009)

I will examine it more closely
thanks


----------

